# dubia roaches tub light or dark



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

hi just wondering im thinking of breeding dubia roaches im going to use a 84l rub box i think just wodnering am i better with a transparent box or a dark one where its dark for them any advice much appreciated :2thumb: thankyou


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Darker is better (I keep mine in my wardrobe). If it's light they tend to hide away so become less productive


----------



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

ok thankyou:2thumb:


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

dm66n66 said:


> hi just wondering im thinking of breeding dubia roaches im going to use a 84l rub box i think just wodnering am i better with a transparent box or a dark one where its dark for them any advice much appreciated :2thumb: thankyou


I cheated, Taped black bin bags round a clear box as they were cheaper


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

i have my big colony in a black staples box and they breed non stop with thousands of babies a month and supply pet shop with big roaches found they didnt breed as much in clear ones


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

i got heatmats taped to side and a dark brown towel over top
it gets lovely and warm and my baby crickets at side of towel and heatmat with a spot light on crix 12h a day lol

found loads of turkistan egg sacks today as i put dubias and turkistans in together and there happy enough


----------

